

Show HN: MailRubber, a condom for your email address - sourceless
http://www.mailrubber.me/

======
Shank
I use <http://scr.im/> for this, and quite unlike something that advertises
itself as a "condom for your email address," it has cute ladybugs instead.

~~~
sourceless
Cool, the angle I'm planning to go for is the one Nikolas0 mentioned - an API
and plugins so that it can be integrated into things like blogs and forums
easily.

~~~
jessriedel
If you're looking for wide appeal, the name seems unnecessarily risqué.

~~~
sourceless
Perhaps, I guess I'll find out

~~~
shloime
I think the name's great. I'll definitely remember it, and it's not obviously
risque.

------
mccolin
Pretty cool idea. Was hoping it would instead spit out an obfuscated or dummy
email address I could use on forms and signups which would proxy (perhaps for
a limited time only) to my real email address.

~~~
c0ur7n3y
I've been using spamgourmet.com for years. It's saved me 100,000's of spam
emails.

------
rogerbinns
Are spam filters really that bad? I've had my email address in plain sight for
well over a decade - no munging or similar tricks, even using a mailto url -
and my domain is a catchall. Spamassassin plus RBL works just fine for me.

My personal gmail is around 8 years old IIRC and similarly I really don't see
any spam or false positives there either.

What are the people who are so concerned about this problem doing that results
in them getting spam that isn't caught by filtering systems?

------
artursapek
_"Removes the need for munging"_

with a more complicated process. I've never found a "munged" email address
hard to read. Also, how do they have to prove they're human? That would be
good to see on the splash page.

~~~
sourceless
Noted, thanks

------
Nikolas0
Interesting idea. Maybe you should also add some API too or even plugins for
popular blogging and forum software.

~~~
sourceless
That's next on my list - starting with a JSON api, maybe I'll make a gem.

------
Tinned_Tuna
And here I was thinking I'd be able to order condoms via email! Neat app.

~~~
sourceless
Why stop at email?

`$ send_condoms --amount 2 --size normal`

~~~
polymatter
I guess the next evolutionary step is to 3D print them on demand? (quick,
someone get me a patent application form)

------
orasis
Awesome unique value proposition. Well done! :-)

------
McAndze
Creative condoms! Cool concept, clean creation.

~~~
sourceless
Thanks!

